# Aventures/Nouvelles Aventures: an opera or not an opera?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hellooooo, TCers :tiphat:

I have recently purchased a recording of *Ligeti's* masterpiece _Le Grand Macabre,_ and upon reading about it this afternoon in my enormous book of operas by András Batta I saw an entry on an earlier vocal/instrumental work by *Ligeti:* _Aventures/Nouvelles Aventures,_ written in 1966. _Le Grand Macabre_ seems to be regarded as *Ligeti's* only opera and _Aventures/Nouvelles Aventures_ as a vocal/instrumental work, but upon reading about it, this work seems to have qualities of an opera (albeit a very avant-garde one; perhaps in the same way as Glass' _Einstein on the Beach_) so why do people seem to dismiss it all the time?

Here's the (very short) entry in my opera book:



> _*Aventures/Nouvelles Aventures*
> Ventures/New Ventures_
> 
> Musico-dramatic action in 14 scenes
> ...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I see _Aventures_ and_ Nouvelles Aventures_ as a combination of chamber piece and operatic as well. Maybe a song-cycle with dramatic/theatrical element (as Schoenberg's_ Pierrot Lunaire _has, but Ligeti's pieces don't go back to cabaret, I think, but there is a fair amount of humour and 'shock value' in there for sure).

I have the recording on Wergo label, from the c.1960's. Coupled with his _Requiem._ So I've only heard _Aventures_ and _Nouvelles Aventures,_ not seen it. I think seeing as well as hearing it is important, it comes across that way even hearing it.

Whatever these pieces are in terms of genre, they are interesting works, wierd and whacky in a wonderful way. Ligeti liked to play around with genre, right?, so did many of them back then, same as composers today. So the boundaries between them where challenged, and I see that as a good thing, a stimulating kind of thing.

He was ahead of his time because lately here, song-cycles are being presented in theatrical way with lighting and dancing, etc. I mean in live performances. That makes it more interesting to me than just seeing the pieces sung. It brings the whole thing to life.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Although I haven't heard the work it sure sounds intriguing as it seems impossible to categorise. I mean, what is it? A stage work with a bit of sprechtstimme, dance and mime presented in an avant-garde/dadaist/absurdist/surrealist/all (or none) of these style? The Penguin Opera Guide content themselves to describe it as 'Originally concert works - revised for the stage as musical-dramatic action in 14 scenes'. I liked the bit where Penguin goes on to say 'Silence plays an important part and Ligeti requires that in these silences everyone, including the instrumentalists, freeze.' Apart from the aforementioned Pierre lunaire the only work I have heard that even remotely connects with it is another by Schoenberg, Die gluckliche Hande.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooooh, it sounds wonderful. I am quite sure we will never get it here.

I wish I could have travelled through to the South African National Arts Festival where Pierre Lunaire is making its South African debut, so if this ever comes to South Africa it will probably be at the NAF where specialist audiences gather from all round the country.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Aventures is the most entertaining modern music I've ever heard. It's the audio equivalent of a cartoon. I had an LP of it from the 60s - 70s and I'd put it on at parties at a loud volume. Within minutes the whole party would be rolling on the floor with laughter. I can't imagine trying to sit through this piece in silence in a concert hall. It would be impossible. Ligetti had a tremendous sense of humor.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Only for adults.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

sah said:


> Only for adults.


Then why'd you put it in a thread created by at 14 year old?


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

My advice includes two options (in case you are really 14 years old):
1) Ask your parents.
2) Wait until you are 18.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

sah said:


> Only for adults.


That was quite good though. Ridiculous story interpretation, but entertaining nonetheless. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

sah said:


> My advice includes two options (in case you are really 14 years old):
> 1) Ask your parents.
> 2) Wait until you are 18.


I didn't follow any of them...


----------

